# neo primato steel



## shachah7

Gday all

Was just wondering if anyone has info on what steel tubing they use on the current neo primato. Cant seem to find any info on it. thanks all.


----------



## greg75

*this article may help*

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/tech/bikes/127779/1/de-rosa-neo-primato.html


----------



## zmudshark

Short answer:
Dedacciai Zero Uno


----------



## Mattman

*Get one you won't be sorry*

I have the 2006 Neo Primato in the red and white, the very frame that was shown at Interbike that year. I bought just the fame and built it up with campy record. It was shown with Chorus.

This is the best bike I have ever owned, hands down. I have flipped many bikes in the last 10 years all in my size. Every bike I flip is in my own size and I ride them all for a month or so. I have tried Colnagos in carbon and steel, Pinarello in steel, Guerciotti, in steel, Lightspeed Titanium, Principia aluminum, Cannondale, Trek, Orbea, Specialized, etc. 

In my opinion De Rosa has made the finest steel bikes across several decades and still does. If it wasn't raining right now, I'd be on mine.


----------



## shmuk

Sorry to bring life to this thread... I'm new. 

I just bought a de rosa neo primato frame. I was actually looking for a true vintage de rosa but too much money and too scarce, I bit the bullet and got the primato. It doesn't have a fork. Where can I get one? Red painted preferred.


----------



## Mattman

Finding a DeRosa fork may be a tall order especially in red. I assume you want to build the bike and this will hold you up. I have a Guerciotti I bought NOS a couple years ago with no fork, In two months of looking I could not find the right fork, so I had to settle for a correct form from another manufacturer. I ended up with a chromed Mondonico fork, in the correct rake and steerer length. There was a guy selling a bunch of them that were slight blems in the chrome down at the dropout. I paid about $150 and was happy to get it after under bidding on two or three over a few weeks. If you can't find the DeRosa fork, get a fork that is otherwise correct and of similar quality, don't get in a hurry or cheap out and buy a Tange or similar fork. You can find good used forks sometimes for $50 on ebay, but they can also go $150 and more. Another option is to find a builder who will build you a correct fork, and paint it but I'd be surprised if you can find that for under $200, more likely it will be $300 or so. Good luck, post pics of the bike here when it's complete. Here's mine.....and the Guerciotti.


----------



## shmuk

Sweet rides! nice job.
My primato is all red. Is it an older one? Thanks for the info on the fork.


----------



## Dajianshan

That red and white version is one of my all time favorite bikes... EVAR!


----------



## robert serto

I wonder what colors 2012 will bring!


----------



## velodog

shmuk said:


> Sorry to bring life to this thread... I'm new.
> 
> Here's a coupla forks on e-bay. Chrome, not red.
> 
> I just bought a de rosa neo primato frame. I was actually looking for a true vintage de rosa but too much money and too scarce, I bit the bullet and got the primato. It doesn't have a fork. Where can I get one? Red painted preferred.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ROSA-ENGRAVED-F...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item3cba533fc1

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-EXC-ROS...746?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a686891fa


----------



## shmuk

Yeah I saw those thanks! 

Unfortunately, the sale of the frame fell through so I am looking at pelizzoli frames now. I would have loved a De Rosa because I never had one.


----------

